# 2004 25Rss For Sale



## TLR (Feb 8, 2008)

After having the Outback sitting in the driveway for two years running, we finally decided it was time to sell it. We've taken three trips since purchase, New Mexico, Utah and Alaska but haven't been anywhere but Hawaii for the last two years. We live in southern California and will be driving to southern Oregon in October so could deliver the unit if you live near I-5. If you are interested please give us a call at 7604326607 and we can set up a time for viewing or we can email pictures. Asking price is $12,500. Thanks, Terry Richhart


----------

